# acheter Ipod à l'étranger



## guiguidu50 (3 Mai 2008)

salu tt le monde !!!!! G voulai juste savoir si C possible d'acheter un Ipod ou Iphone sur le site apple Store U.S.A, c beaucoup moins cher mais ça métone qe lon puisse acheter de la France !!!!
Et ds ce cas comment marche la garantie?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Ton idée est la bonne...
C'est pas possible, il faut une adresse et une carte us

Sinon bienvenue sur ce forum  
Et n'oublie pas de faire 2-3 recherches sur le site avant de créer un nouveau fil


----------

